# ADA Amazonia in 20g. Normal or powder?



## dghofer (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi, I've just recently heard about the ADA Amazonia. Where do you get it from? I see that you come from Canada too.

Derek


----------



## cyber_ecco (Feb 6, 2008)

Here in BC we have a local guy who sells it. His website is here:

http://www.akuastyle.com/home.html


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you'll need 12 L for good depth, you should get 9L of regular and 3L of powder to go on top


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

ya, the powder is used as a layer on top of the regular like he said


----------



## cyber_ecco (Feb 6, 2008)

Is the powder sand needed? I was reading Tom Barr's posts and he said he did not see much need for it. Should I use 3L of power sand on top or just use 12L of Amazonia?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

cyber_ecco said:


> Is the powder sand needed? I was reading Tom Barr's posts and he said he did not see much need for it. *Should I use 3L of power sand on top or just use 12L of Amazonia?*


Hey, from what I understand, if you choose to use power sand, it is supposed to be used underneath the Aquasoil not on top and you use only a little. About 1" power sand topped with 3" aquasoil roughly. I know ADA sells cosmetic sand to be put over the Aquasoil. Most don't use the cosmetic sand and I don't know if it would serve any purpose other than aesthetic. Some claim it helps better anchor plants but IME and based on various journals of users that I have seen, plants including carpeting plants seem to anchor quite well in the substrate, And like any substrate as long as you don't disturb it a lot the plants should remain rooted.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats what I thought I read as well, that the power sand goes underneath. After the last posters mentioned it went on top, I thought I must of read it wrong. In any case, I was leaning towards no power sand as some opinions have said it had no difference in plant growth. My main concern was if I should use the normal size Amazonia or the powder Amazonia. Was hoping some of the members using it here could give me some opinions. Thanks everyone.

Gord.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

cyber_ecco said:


> Thats what I thought I read as well, that the power sand goes underneath. After the last posters mentioned it went on top, I thought I must of read it wrong. In any case, I was leaning towards no power sand as some opinions have said it had no difference in plant growth. My main concern was if I should use the normal size Amazonia or the powder Amazonia. Was hoping some of the members using it here could give me some opinions. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Gord.


Hi, Tom Barr(aka: PlantBrain) has a lot of experience with ADA Aquasoil and if I am not mistaken he recommends using the ADA Aquasoil Amazonia regular on its own, without any addition of the powder. Hopefully, he will chime in. Personally, I only use ADA AS without any powder and find that plant growth exceeds my expectations. The only thing that I recommend is that you stick with the original and not ADA aquasoil II. I have no issues with aquasoil II, but many people who have tried the orginal and ADA Aquasoil II recommend sticking with the original as the ADA Aquasoil II gives nothing but problems with premature breakdown and ongoing cloudiness(which ironically it was made to address in the first place).


----------



## cyber_ecco (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

cyber_ecco said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome. Tom Barr has his own forum and registration for the general forum is free. This is the link. He has extensively used Aquasoil and is very helpful.
http://www.barrreport.com/


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

cyber_ecco said:


> Here in BC we have a local guy who sells it. His website is here:
> 
> http://www.akuastyle.com/home.html


Thanks for the link!
I sent him an email but i heard he's busy with school at the moment but this get's pricing done ^^ .
ADA Mini S here i come !

But i would try powder, as it is finer .


----------

